# Camallanus - Levamisole HCL - CANADA



## ByTheSea (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi all.

We are new to the aquarium world, and unfortunately have a worm problem already.

We have Camallanus worms, all our fish are infected. I need to get hold of 5 grams of LEVAMISOLE HCL powder as quick as possible to treat my fish. Does anyone here know where I can get this, I am located in Canada/ Manitoba.

Thank you all so much for your help!

Our tank:

10 gallon tropical
4 zebra danios
2 sunburst wag


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

Your envelope is on its way.

Charles H


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just make sure you remove any inverts you want to keep. The med will wipe them out.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Just make sure you remove any inverts you want to keep. The med will wipe them out.


Levamisole is targeted to Nematodes. A few lower life forms are a little sensitive to the compound. Snails are usually not affected. Newly hatched shrimp are sensitive. Two nights in the treatment solution usually doesn't affect most invertebrates. There are few exceptions. If you want to be sure, save them for at least 4 weeks in a fish free environment. The newly hatches Nematodes need a secondary host or a fish host. Rinse them well before introducing them back into a "Fish" environment.

Charles H


----------



## ByTheSea (Dec 25, 2013)

Charles,

thanks again for your help. Charles got in touch with me after I contacted him for Levamisole and was extremely helpful and did send it out immediately.

What a nice guy, really appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

inkmaker said:


> Levamisole is targeted to Nematodes. A few lower life forms are a little sensitive to the compound. Snails are usually not affected. Newly hatched shrimp are sensitive. Two nights in the treatment solution usually doesn't affect most invertebrates. There are few exceptions. If you want to be sure, save them for at least 4 weeks in a fish free environment. The newly hatches Nematodes need a secondary host or a fish host. Rinse them well before introducing them back into a "Fish" environment.
> 
> Charles H


I only say that because it wiped out about 250 MTS snails.


----------



## inkmaker (Jun 10, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> I only say that because it wiped out about 250 MTS snails.


I did qualify that. "Most invertebrates . . . "

My experience didn't kill MTS. But *i/a* and I won't argue the deadly expensive experience.

Charles H


----------



## zero112011 (Jun 24, 2013)

Charles was a darling when I had the worms in my tank, really helpful and quick to reply!

I'm now in the process of having the shop shut down by the Council due to repetitively selling infected guppies and failing to help after admitting they sold infected fish, or buy treatment from Charles to rid the beasts. It didn't kill my apple snail so fingers crossed! But it did wipe out 80% of my tank in the end.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Charles saved a tank full of fish for me. They had wasting disease and were pretty far gone. Only lost one fish and I put it down. It was just to far gone. 

Three cheers for Charles.

have a blessed day


----------



## zero112011 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah mine was all saved the first time around thanks to Charles but the second time the shop infected my tank with infected fish the store said they would buy the treatment and have it sent to me....they never did so lost most the fish


----------



## Mommabear (Jul 4, 2021)

inkmaker said:


> Your envelope is on its way.
> 
> Charles H


Do you by chance still have some levemasole I have 3 big tanks and are now all infected with callamus worms I moved fish around and now just noticed worms in all 3 tanks


----------

